# Animal control took my baby.



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.

Im devastated. We brought my boy to this nice lady shop that we met 2 weeks ago and she had a kid with a golden retriever, last night. Her kid wanted to meet Bandit so we brought him there. 10 minutes into him playing with the kid, some other kids came. They were playing with the soccer ball and asked about my boy, so finally we let him off the leash so he can play with the kids. He was having a blast, kids were having fun. And after maybe 5 minutes we call him back and put him back into the car. Next thing i know 10 minutes later, the kid parents came out fussing, they were speaking spanish so we didnt understand until the lady who own the shop translated. He told us that the kid said our dog bit him and him and the parent was yelling saying he was badly injured. So they called an ambulance and what not and when emt and police came, they didnt see any punctured skin, barely a little scrap. But animal control came and picked him up saying he had to be put in 10 day quarantine. And for what? The kid had no bite mark at all on him. 

Now the house feels so empty without him. I know its only 10 days, but that's 10 days too long. All because a rotten apple ruined it for everyone. I just dont know what to do. I keep wondering if theyre treating him right, are they abusing him. I stayed there for 3 hours with him until animal control even came. He was so frollicky as usual, running around, trying to catch flies. And then i had to put him in that small cramped up crate in the animal control car, and watch them drive away. He must be so confused right now..

Im sorry if this is kind of long. I need someone to talk to.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go to animal control and see if you can quarantine him elsewhere. Is he not up to date on his vaccines? 
People will probably try to sue you....if there was nothing but a scratch, how can it be proved your dog even did it? 
Sorry you are dealing with this, lesson learned, never ever let your dog play with anyone you don't know and trust.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Go to animal control and see if you can quarantine him elsewhere. Is he not up to date on his vaccines?
> People will probably try to sue you....if there was nothing but a scratch, how can it be proved your dog even did it?
> Sorry you are dealing with this, lesson learned, never ever let your dog play with anyone you don't know and trust.


Omg. This^^
They may be looking for an easy target to sue. I am sorry, get everything in line and date n document the occurrence, noting the time relapse between taking your dog and the bite complaint. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

If he is up to date on rabies vaccination, most of the shelters here will allow quarantine at your vet, sometimes at home. If they will allow it, move fast and get your dog out of the shelter. 

Out of curiosity - which shelter is he quarantined at?


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Twyla said:


> If he is up to date on rabies vaccination, most of the shelters here will allow quarantine at your vet, sometimes at home. If they will allow it, move fast and get your dog out of the shelter.
> 
> Out of curiosity - which shelter is he quarantined at?


Clayton county animal shelter in georgia. The thing is i dont even have the recent papers for his vaccination. I recently not too long ago cancelled the optomus wellness plan at banfield because they almost killed my dog and only caref about money. So im not even sure if they have records anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They have the records. Call them and find out. Get a copy of the rabies vaccination.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Go back to where he was vaccinated and ask for his records. They should still have them. Then take the records over to the shelter and check on your dog and ask if you can quarantine him at home.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to get those records ASAP! Call Banfield and try to get a copy and, if not, call animal control and ask how to get them. ALWAYS keep those records. I have a photocopy in my truck at all times in addition to a scanned copy on my computer and the original at home. You are lucky you got a 10 day quarantine; that is the duration for IMMUNIZED dogs. Non immunized can be 6 months or immediate euthanasia.

They may or may not let you shelter your dog at home. They probably would at your vet. The "bite dogs" often get bad treatment at animal shelters. 

I would also ask for a copy of any bite reports for my files for future reference. Patient privacy may overrule but you should have some right of access to the records with personal information redacted. Did they file an insurance claim against you?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog will nip when she's in drive and you are playing. She's not biting and does not break the skin, she's just leaking drive. (This was more when she was a puppy. Someone at her daycare, a new girl, said my dog bit one of the girls there, but the girl said 'oh no! I was throwing leaves at her and she was trying to grab them and I got in the way, I'm totally fine!'. You can imagine the heart attack I was having in the meantime)

Never leave your dog to play with other people's kids.

10 days quarantine is normal even for a vaccinated dog, but if your dog is unvaccinated they will need to observe him most likely. Just happened to my co-worker, except his little dog bit his grandkid in the face when she tried to hug him and the dog meant business.

Sorry about the ordeal, hopefully you'll get your dog back in 10 days without further incident.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Yennie said:


> Clayton county animal shelter in georgia. The thing is i dont even have the recent papers for his vaccination. I recently not too long ago cancelled the optomus wellness plan at banfield because they almost killed my dog and only caref about money. So im not even sure if they have records anymore.


OK, Clayton County is NOT one of the better shelters. Do you have a new vet yet or still using Banfield? Does Banfield even do boarding?

Banfield is open now, get a copy of his records and then get to the shelter.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

lalachka said:


> What does them not speaking the language have to do with it?
> 
> 
> Anyway, yeah, people are always looking out to sue. I hope this ends well. Were yu there during the play? Or you left them?
> ...


I was there the whole time watching him play with the kids. I didnt see anything at all. He had his rabies vaccination july of last year, for a one year shot. I recently switched him to a different vet more clos to home, and theyre actually better. Im going to bandield and hopefully they still have his shots record. 

I called the animal control shelter and they said he's doing fine and if anything i can pick him up on july 2nd. The only problem is, i hope they dont try to do something stupid and end up with some nonsense and put my boy down. Im just super worried.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Yennie said:


> I was there the whole time watching him play with the kids. I didnt see anything at all. He had his rabies vaccination july of last year, for a one year shot. I recently switched him to a different vet more clos to home, and theyre actually better. Im going to bandield and hopefully they still have his shots record.
> 
> I called the animal control shelter and they said he's doing fine and if anything i can pick him up on july 2nd. The only problem is, i hope they dont try to do something stupid and end up with some nonsense and put my boy down. Im just super worried.


So where is the proof that he bit someone? Even so, you should ask if you can quarantine him at home.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

asja said:


> So where is the proof that he bit someone? Even so, you should ask if you can quarantine him at home.


Theres no type of proof at all. I even talked to the officer called. He said he didnt see any puncture, barely a scrape, maybe nothing at all. The whole tome even though the kid was "really injured" he was running around still playing with the soccer ball while i had to deal with the police. The kid is 13 years old now. I dont think age matters, but i would understand more if he was like 8 years old.

I even looked at the kid leg myself. It looked bruised like something hit him but i saw no bite marks.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, is all I can say. You don't even know if the scratch came from your dog, could have just happened in all the play - either by himself or another child.

You really need to get the vaccination records so someone does not start vaccination the child - those shots are very expensive.

We've never let our dogs play with children and don't even let children pet them because people in this country are so litigious now. 

We had a feral kitten we took to the vet for vaccinations. All over the crate we put warning - Feral Cat. The vet tech tried to handle the kitten without protection, got bit and we were required to quarantine the kitten in our home. We had a police officer check on us twice during that time. The weird thing was the kitten had been vaccinated for rabies a week earlier.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

If police were there and saw nothing, I don't understand why Animal Control took your dog?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm going to be blunt here.

Your dog is at risk and is in extreme danger if you do not provide proof of rabies vac.

The vet who gave it will have records, get it, provide it, and then see about the 10 day hold at your home or the vets.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Betty said:


> I'm going to be blunt here.
> 
> Your dog is at risk and is in extreme danger if you do not provide proof of rabies vac.


I'm going to be even more blunt so that you get off the Internet, take off work if need be, and get this paperwork from your vet over to animal control TODAY:

In many parts of the country (including much of the Deep South), without proof of rabies vax, AC will euthanize the dog, cut off its head, and send the severed head to the state university's vet school to dissect to look for evidence of rabies in the brain tissue. A 10-day hold on an unvaccinated dog is very generous -- here, that's what the _vaccinated_ dogs get.

Take that paperwork in person to animal control. Talk to *the shelter director *while you are there to guarantee no euthanasia and request approval to transfer to your new vet for the remaining observation period, at your expense. 

Be prepared for the possibility of a proceeding where AC seeks an order designating your pet a "dangerous dog" requiring it to be muzzled whenever it leaves the confines of your home--for life. This is a big, serious thing: your homeowners insurance company will likely not insure your dog once it has a "dangerous dog" label (and may not if there's a bite history anyway). It depends on your community as to whether this will happen, and whether animal control routinely does that -- try your best to make nice with the shelter director and AC officer as best you can so that they understand your version of the facts and aren't inclined to pursue this. You may need to hire a lawyer, if they do.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if you get your dog home
*Never leave your dog to play with other people's kids.*
ever
because of these type things here
whether or not the dog used his mouth you cannot even say at this point

get the rabies vaccine record and go get your dog before he is put to sleep!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know folks are giving your dire warnings but (1) depending on the law, many states do euthanize or hold for 6 months, if there are no innoculation records and (2) this may be the first strike on your dog being labeled as dangerous, the 2nd strike=death. 
I would sure make sure this does not go in your dog's "permanent record", and it could also impact your insurability etc. It is very important to clear it all up now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One of my own dogs bit me on the hand while I was breaking up a spat between two dogs. I needed to have x-rays, stitches, and antibiotics and because it was a bite, the hospital reported it to the county. Animal Control came to my house, but since my dogs had current rabies certificates and current county dog licenses, I was asked to keep my dog at home for 10 days. They checked back after 10 days to make sure me and the dog were not dead of rabies and that was that. If I hadn't had the rabies certificate, I think they would have taken my dog away and either quarantined him at the shelter (probably in this case, since he bit me his owner during a dog fight, he didn't bite a kid or attack anyone), or put the dog down (likely if he had bit a stranger). You MUST be able to show the dog is up to date on the rabies vaccination, and if he is not, consider it a lesson learned for the future. That is the one thing you can't mess around with because they will seize and possibly euthanize the dog.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yennie said:


> I was there the whole time watching him play with the kids. I didnt see anything at all. He had his rabies vaccination july of last year, for a one year shot. I recently switched him to a different vet more clos to home, and theyre actually better. Im going to bandield and hopefully they still have his shots record.
> 
> 
> 
> I called the animal control shelter and they said he's doing fine and if anything i can pick him up on july 2nd. The only problem is, i hope they dont try to do something stupid and end up with some nonsense and put my boy down. Im just super worried.



They will have the records. They must. I hope everything ends well. I can imagine what you went through. 

This is weird, if you were there. It does sound like a scheme of some sort. 
If it was my dog i'd insist on them proving the scratch came from him. I'd do anything possible to not have this go on his record.
I don't know how it can be proven and what tests are there but i'd be trying.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

While you are at county, ask them what costs you will be responsible for due them picking up and boarding your dog. If you are allowed to bring him home, they won't release him without said fees being paid.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Kids or even some people who do not have dogs or understand what "play" looks like can easily misunderstand. Dogs can easily knock someone over, accidently scratch them getting a ball, or even accidently bite them trying to get the ball out of the hand - again - not intentional -accident. Then you have someone claiming they were attacked or bitten. 

Intentions were good here allowing the dog to play with the group of kids. I would not allow it because this is my fear what happened to the OP.

I feel so bad thinking of this poor boy at the shelter. I hope the OP takes the advice to get the vaccine records NOW and get in contact with the shelter. I would make it very clear - even if I had to call several times a day or show up to talk to the staff that as the dogs owner am doing everything under the sun to prove he's current and am trying to get him out of there.

Good luck - an awful situation to be in.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG!!! I couldn't even imagine!! I am so sorry this happened to your poor dog! Life is full of surprises. I always keep both my dog vaccine records with my important paper work!!! It is a must to keep great records. Again I am so sorry this happened. Keep us updated on your precious pup. Hope all works out for you and he is home soon.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Also make sure you get a copy if the police report. I hope you got the officer's badge number.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

lalachka said:


> This is actually scary. So if my dog is loose and someone shows a scratch my dog will get quarantined? No proof about where that scratch came from?


AC usually quarantines first and sorts out facts later--the risk of having a rabid dog out in the community while they sort out facts has been deemed by most communities to be too high. 

This scenario here is the very real risk of all that titering advice that's so freely dispensed here -- and all the anti-vax advice too. Following that advice could literally get a dog put to sleep and then beheaded in situations like this, if the owner lives in the wrong place. Titers don't "count" legally as an alternative to a rabies vax certificate everywhere (they do some places, but many other places still are "old school" and only count a vax certificate by a veterinary professional as proof--the laws are changing on this very, very slowly) -- you've got to know what the ordinances are in your city/county (usually by checking animal control's website). When I talked to my vet about titering, he warned me that in our community, AC does not acknowledge titering as an alternative, so the dog would likely be seized and euthanized if anyone ever alleged an incident (or even breaking up a dog fight). He couldn't even write a "medically necessary to titer" exemption letter for a senior dog, where we live (and he'd _rather _titer, especially the old ones). I really wish it were an option for us, but in my community it's just not.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

lalachka said:


> This is actually scary. So if my dog is loose and someone shows a scratch my dog will get quarantined? No proof about where that scratch came from?


Maybe...the issue here is the owner needs to prove the dog is up to date on rabies vaccination as per the county's requirements. When I got bit and went to the ER to get antibiotics, I took the dog's rabies certificate with me. There wasn't any issue, no fines, my dog was not taken away, but I had that paperwork ready and I knew I needed to prove he did not have rabies. If there is any doubt, then the county is going to err on the side of caution and quarantine the dog (and usually make you pay for it).

The rabies vaccine is not one I mess around with. Thankfully, my county accepts 3 year vaccines, so my vet's vaccine certificates have 3 year expiration (not 1 year). I also license my dogs with the county. I may have a different opinion on what other vaccines are appropriate and when or how often to give them, but when it comes to rabies, if you live in an area where rabies exists, then you need to follow the law or your dog is at risk of being seized and possibly euthanized.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've had multiple dog bites and they have all been home quarantined. Also had to have a vet check up after the 10 days. 

Lesson learned to have paperwork ready. Lesson learn to also watch your dog at all times. Letting a dog run loose with strange kids chasing a soccer ball is a disaster waiting to happen. I wouldn't do that in a million years.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Never leave your dog to play with other people's kids.


This!! I don't know how the parents taught the kids how to behave around dogs. I know my dog nips me when he gets excited. We're working on that, but he does not nip hard. 

I try to protect my dog and not put him in situations that can turn out badly for him. I rarely let people pet him. I know he won't bite, but people are odd and may do stuff to try and antagonize. JMO.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I would have to assume that as a dog owner ..especially certain breeds, GSDs, pitties, rotts, dobies etc...you are on the wrong side of the equation when it comes to any problems involving animal control or other law agencies.

The general perception of breeds such as these by the general public who care not for dogs or are intimidated by such breeds puts these people in a certain mindset...so the slightest behavior which could be misconstrued as aggressive, will be treated as if your dog is Cujo. We all either know this fact or should wake up and acknowledge this mentality by most of the public. 

If "Lassie" nibbled on or licked someone's hand it would be "cute"...if it was a GSD et al..... it would be described as an attack.

SuperG


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

WOW! Ridiculous! So, I would tell you to contact your local bar association and ask for a recommendation for an attorney who specializes in this area. These kinds of cases have become the latest fad in law suits. Especially, with all of the breed shaming and fear monger media coverage of incidents. You also want to ask that attorney what your rights are as a dog owner in your county and make sure that your rights and your dogs rights are protected. Not only is this a lesson to you for trusting that there are more good people than bad, but I would want to send a message to the people accusing your dog of biting the little brat (whom, most people would probably want to kick in the seat) that frivolous lawsuits cost everyone money. 

I really hope your pup comes out of this unharmed. I guess it's also a reminder to keep his records in a file where you can easily access them if you need them.

What a little ****head.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Magwart said:


> AC usually quarantines first and sorts out facts later--the risk of having a rabid dog out in the community while they sort out facts has been deemed by most communities to be too high.
> 
> This scenario here is the very real risk of all that titering advice that's so freely dispensed here -- and all the anti-vax advice too. Following that advice could literally get a dog put to sleep and then beheaded in situations like this, if the owner lives in the wrong place. Titers don't "count" legally as an alternative to a rabies vax certificate everywhere (they do some places, but many other places still are "old school" and only count a vax certificate by a veterinary professional as proof--the laws are changing on this very, very slowly) -- you've got to know what the ordinances are in your city/county (usually by checking animal control's website). When I talked to my vet about titering, he warned me that in our community, AC does not acknowledge titering as an alternative, so the dog would likely be seized and euthanized if anyone ever alleged an incident (or even breaking up a dog fight). He couldn't even write a "medically necessary to titer" exemption letter for a senior dog, where we live (and he'd _rather _titer, especially the old ones). I really wish it were an option for us, but in my community it's just not.


 The opposite is true. In fact Titering is the only way to determine if the dog has immunity. 

OP. Go to the police, ask for a report, or how to get the information on the people who alleged the bite under the freedom of information act (or whatever ,may be called there) and sue the pants off them. Advise the officer that he will be called to witness there was no evidence of a bite. Advise animal control that you will be seeking compensation for false bite report.

The vet will have the so called proof of rabies cert. If not - Sue them too.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

It all boils down to you are at the complete mercy of the animal control officer(s), they have complete control of the dog's fate and they take it very seriously. I told this story here before about the drunk neighbor that harassed my wife then called me out. me being a hot head I open my gate from my front yard and went out and we threw some blows, unknown to me I left the gate open in the heat of the moment and my GSD took him down with a forearm take down, he called the cops I called the cops, they came and we both wrote up reports.

Then the fun started, 2 animal control officers showed up wanting to know everything, spent a couple of hours with them, my saving grace was I had every scrap of paperwork in my dog in a binder. I had his rabies records, his shots records, his training records and they wanted to see it all. Then the did behavior tests on him to see if he was aggressive or out of control he passed all the tests. The 2 officers the went outside to talk it over that's when I got nervous. They came back they ultimately I was to blame because he was off my property but they concluded he was not vicious and gave him 3 years probation where he had to stay on property if not leashed and finally just left. They checked in a few times but my dog did not do any time.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with Magwart. To be fair, it's probably in everyone's best interests to quarantine the animal in a case where you aren't sure (or can't prove) if the dog bit a child or not, and with no proof of vaccines having been provided.

The child has to be protected above all, and while in this case the parents seem like they have over reacted, they also have an obligation to protect their child from harm or disease from an animal bite.

ETA: Is it possible for people to stop bringing the family's race into this? It's totally irrelevant to the subject at hand, and unfair.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

But GatorBytes - didn't you demand rabies vaccine documentation (not titer testing results) from the owners of the dog that bit you - which I think was an accident.


I think Magwart and Lies make excellent points. I'm scared of the rabies vaccine - hate what I have read and what some dog owners have experienced giving it (awful side effects). But I don't mess around with this one and also keep him up-to-date on his dog license with the county. I give core vaccines then do titer after that but rabies - no way.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

dog bites are typically treated as guilty until proven innocent, no matter who they bite (or didn't bite, if that is the case). the case will be taken up by the county, the family doesn't necessarily need to pursue anything. In fact, the family can pursue in civil court AND the county can pursue in criminal court. All it takes is an accusation, and the burden of proof is on the owner to prove that the dog didn't do it. Time to get a lawyer and start building your defense. Do not wait until the 10 day holding period is over...
Things you can do right now without legal representation:
-Copies of police report 
-statements from anyone/everyone involved 
-Get a new vet, ask them to get a blood sample and run your own tests


I wish you had taken video/pictures of the kid playing last night after the cops came...

i'm sorry your'e going through this.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Magwart said:


> AC usually quarantines first and sorts out facts later--the risk of having a rabid dog out in the community while they sort out facts has been deemed by most communities to be too high.
> 
> This scenario here is the very real risk of all that titering advice that's so freely dispensed here -- and all the anti-vax advice too. Following that advice could literally get a dog put to sleep and then beheaded in situations like this, if the owner lives in the wrong place. Titers don't "count" legally as an alternative to a rabies vax certificate everywhere (they do some places, but many other places still are "old school" and only count a vax certificate by a veterinary professional as proof--the laws are changing on this very, very slowly) -- you've got to know what the ordinances are in your city/county (usually by checking animal control's website). When I talked to my vet about titering, he warned me that in our community, AC does not acknowledge titering as an alternative, so the dog would likely be seized and euthanized if anyone ever alleged an incident (or even breaking up a dog fight). He couldn't even write a "medically necessary to titer" exemption letter for a senior dog, where we live (and he'd _rather _titer, especially the old ones). I really wish it were an option for us, but in my community it's just not.


not in mine either. i will get my boy vaccinated this weekend. i'm 3 months late

but here's what bothers me. if he ever had to go to a shelter he'd be traumatized. this is just wrong.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Appropriate - but edited as it was in response to OT. Thank you.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Courtney said:


> But GatorBytes - didn't you demand rabies vaccine documentation (not titer testing results) from the owners of the dog that bit you - which I think was an accident.


 I had nothing to do with demand for rabies cert. I wanted a titer test done however along with proof of vax. and the dog locked up with animal control at the owners expense hoping the costs would force the owners to surrender so the neighbourhood would be rid of it and I wouldn't be responsible in the eyes of the owners if the dog was destroyed....Instead the onus was on me to force AC to go do their job b/c public health couldn't be bothered b/c he was going on vacation.

This was a dog attack. Not an accident. 
BTW - The dog owners never provided a rabies cert....just means they had to get vaccine post bite incident


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

joneser said:


> dog bites are typically treated as guilty until proven innocent ...
> 
> I wish you had taken video/pictures of the kid playing last night after the cops came...



Video would be nice to have. Maybe we should adopt the Russian driver strategy which is to film everything while driving. As I understand it, this is a self-protective measure since there has been a rash of people throwing themselves at cars, pretending they are hurt and then suing the driver. Google some of the videos and you can see what I mean.

I'd rather not strap a go-pro to my dog's head for every walk, however.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

STOP right now with the subject of a person's place of origin...has nothing to do with what happened . 

I agree with those that said, GET THE SHOT RECORDS on that dog, and show it to the AC..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess my post wasn't read , with that, I'm going to clean up this thread and REMOVE every single racial comment/alluding to comment/any post that has nothing to do with the ORIGINAL POST.

And ya know, it's ticking me off that I have to take out of MY day to do it..

With that, One more racial comment I'm closing this thread down.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am deleting all the off topic posts in this thread. While I am deleting stop posting. Let's help this dog and not get this thread locked.

ETA - Diane, posting at the same time. Thread is cleaned up. I am also not happy. We will be reviewing this thread to see who posted after Diane's warning.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I see that Jean, as I was posting Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I deleted a bunch more that I felt was off topic and political - 

This person needs some real help to make sure they get their dog back, all the rest is off topic and takes away from the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Take detailed notes and get statements from everyone that was there. Document that there was another dog playing also.

Get a copy of the EMT report (if you can) stating that there was no broken skin. 

Get a statement from the woman that owned the Flower shop. If she is not cooperative you might want to mention that since it was her place of business she is the first one sued.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Betty said:


> Take detailed notes and get statements from everyone that was there. Document that there was another dog playing also.
> 
> Get a copy of the EMT report (if you can) stating that there was no broken skin.
> 
> Get a statement from the woman that owned the Flower shop. If she is not cooperative you might want to mention that since it was her place of business she is the first one sued.


Sue the place of business for what? 

In court if it's your dog vs a kid, you're going to lose. The fact that your dog is a German Shepherd unfairly means you're more likely to lose. 

That's why it's important to keep your dog from potentially getting into these situations.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i might add that if it was a scrape with open areas and there is a chance of saliva to blood contact that yes that is enough to take the dog to quarantine for rabies
it does not have to be a full puncture wound
the only way off the hook although not guaranteed depending on the mindset of the aco involved is if all that was there was a red mark or welt not a scrape with open skin

problem is that a scrape like that can be caused by a toenail 
but the child claims dog bit him thus the reason they took the dog


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope this thing works out ok for you. I have no advise and it just makes me mad.
And I apologize for getting off topic.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I feel so bad for your furbaby. He must be so confused being taken away to a strange place. I know you must feel lost without him. Get that paperwork in your hands as soon as possible so it doesn't "disappear" from the vet. I hope all goes well and you can get him back soon. July 2 seems so far away but if it means you get him back and there are no further consequences then it is worth the wait. As others have said maybe they could switch the quarantine to your vet. I so hope all goes well and you are reunited soon. After that I wouldn't let him play with those kids again. I don't let my dog play with children, even those I know. I little playful nip can mean a lot of problems when taken wrong. aranoid:


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm very sorry that this is happening to you. It's a shame, but I generally don't even let kids pet my dogs anymore. Not because my dogs aren't friendly, but because of this kind of crap. Please get the rabies certificate over to the shelter NOW and see if you can finish the quarantine either at home or at your vet's.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The 1 yr rabies vaccine is the same as a 3yr....I'd be printing out that information(there are many links proving it). 
I don't let kids pet or play with my dogs either, even at our club.....kids may be dog savvy, but sometimes s* happens, not worth it.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

simba405 said:


> Sue the place of business for what?
> 
> In court if it's your dog vs a kid, you're going to lose. The fact that your dog is a German Shepherd unfairly means you're more likely to lose.
> 
> That's why it's important to keep your dog from potentially getting into these situations.


Generally an attorney will go after whoever's property it occurred on first. If it came to a suit I can almost guarantee that the property owner will be named.

Your dogs bites someone while on my property, I will be named in the suit also.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you dealing with this, hope you are able to get it sorted out favorably. Just steered clear of a group of young kids the other day with our new pup for this reason. Might be a bit paranoid, but with so many sue happy types nowadays....smh.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite got his rabies not that long ago and I already lost the certificate they emailed it to me and I will keep the email so I have if on my phone just in case. I'm going to email all of my dogs rabies certificates to myself . I always have my phone.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Betty said:


> Generally an attorney will go after whoever's property it occurred on first. If it came to a suit I can almost guarantee that the property owner will be named.
> 
> Your dogs bites someone while on my property, I will be named in the suit also.


I agree, after all the business owner allowed it. Its unfortunate for the business owner and dog owner. Make sure to make it clear you were present the whole time, that the kids were playing soccer etc and that the parents only came to you to complain after u guys had already left. Anything could have happened after you and your dog left. Hopefully you are able to get recent pics to look for bruising etc.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, did you get your dog back? Please update.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Unrelated question. Let's say a dog gets quarantined, can the owner spend the 10 days there with the dog?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

depends on the AC...dog should be able to be inhome quarantine. Saves boarding fees, keeps the dog safe from outside 'bugs', etc. But the AC won't have the control over the containment records if in home is done.
I think this case is so extreme in how they handled it, they won't allow in home. Sad as it will cost the OP alot in boarding or followup vetting from the virus/bacteria the dog is now exposed to.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yennie said:


> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.
> 
> Im devastated. We brought my boy to this nice lady shop that we met 2 weeks ago and she had a kid with a golden retriever, last night. Her kid wanted to meet Bandit so we brought him there. 10 minutes into him playing with the kid, some other kids came. They were playing with the soccer ball and asked about my boy, so finally we let him off the leash so he can play with the kids. He was having a blast, kids were having fun. And after maybe 5 minutes we call him back and put him back into the car. Next thing i know 10 minutes later, the kid parents came out fussing, they were speaking spanish so we didnt understand until the lady who own the shop translated. He told us that the kid said our dog bit him and him and the parent was yelling saying he was badly injured. So they called an ambulance and what not and when emt and police came, they didnt see any punctured skin, barely a little scrap. But animal control came and picked him up saying he had to be put in 10 day quarantine. And for what? The kid had no bite mark at all on him.
> 
> ...


Probably already been said, but another good reason not to let your dog loose around unknown kids let alone adults. Kids perceive things sometimes. The dog was probably playing and mouthed him, but to this kid, he was bitten. 

This whole thing is just way out there. If there was no puncture wounds, and no bruising, how can the AC take possession of your dog? It's all hinged on a kids word that he was bitten with absolutely no proof to show for it? They claimed he was seriously injured enough to call an ambulance but no bite marks and barely a scrape which he could easily have gotten playing soccer? I just don't understand how they can take possession of your dog without concrete proof he was even bitten in the first place. No marks, no bite. Kids like some adults love to be dramatic. Dog probably went for the ball along with this kid and either scared the kid by playing rough or nicked the kid with his teeth going after the ball. 

Why would you quarantine the dog if there was no broken skin as there wouldn't be any transmission with out that happening, right? I just don't get this whole thing. 

I think I'd be contacting an attorney and getting my dog back. Then look into pressing charges for falsifying a police report. No broken skin, no bite. We all know, if this dog had bad aggressive intentions, things would have been much much worse. The kid would have been taking a ride to the ER.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> depends on the AC...dog should be able to be inhome quarantine. Saves boarding fees, keeps the dog safe from outside 'bugs', etc. But the AC won't have the control over the containment records if in home is done.
> I think this case is so extreme in how they handled it, they won't allow in home. Sad as it will cost the OP alot in boarding or followup vetting from the virus/bacteria the dog is now exposed to.



I meant, if they didn't allow in home, would they let an owner stay at the shelter 24/7?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I meant, if they didn't allow in home, would they let an owner stay at the shelter 24/7?


I have never heard of a shelter extending that sort of courtesy to anyone before.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Just my guessing here -

Clayton County AC may be handling this case so tightly due to a severe rabies outbreak in the area. Henry County, shares a border with Clayton, is under a county wide quarantine due to abnormally high number of confirmed rabies cases in the last 2 weeks. What a county wide quarantine consists of, I don't know.

I really hope the OP can produce current Rabies certs for this dog.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

nobody in their right mind would want to spend 24 hrs in a shelter anyway
let alone 10 days

twyla it would stand to reason then
rabies being deadly 
they are not taking any chances with this
imagine the liability if anything did happen!


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Went to see my dog at the ac earlier. I thought quarantine was to put him separate from other animals? Why is he in the same place as other shelter dogs, for everyone to see. Just got the papers and realized his vax had expired earlier this month. I didnt realize it because i misplaced the papers, and recently switched vets. He was due for his next vax 2 weeks ago. Now what? Im even more terrified. I asked the ac, They said in 10 days, which is july 2 i can come get hom for a fee of 350. 

What i dont get is why is he out with the rest of the dogs. I thought they were supposed to get a certified vet to monitor him within the 10 days to see if he develop any symptons? So are they telling me that my boy is out there for everyone to adopt? I dont understand.

I keep him in the house all the time, and when he goes does his business im there and bring him roght back in.

I feel so bad that i was careless enough and didnt realize his vax just expired. But i know for a fact he hasnt come in contact with any animals that carried the disease. I just dont know what to do now.

Rabies is contracted through saliva right? So if the kid had no wounds he shouldnt contract anything at all, right?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Not being sarcastic - you are lucky you will be able to pick him up in 10 days without current vax.

As for his kenneling, are you saying he is physically with other dogs, or kenneled separate but in the same area?


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

He's not up for adoption. He's just being kenneled in the shelter with the other dogs.

He's in a kennel by himself, and he is restricted from interacting with any other dogs and has minimal contact with the AC workers until the 10 day hold is up. 

They are watching to see if he exhibits any symptoms of the rabies virus.

As for the lapsed rabies vac, there is usually a grace period that is extended for 3-4 weeks past the expiration date in cases like this. However, given the high incidence of rabies in the North Ga area this year, they may not extend the grace period. You should ask them directly if the lapsed vac is an issue.

ETA: you should also consider letting them vaccinate your dog before you take him out of the shelter. Most GA AC shelters will do this type of vaccination for a minimal cost.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

lalachka said:


> I meant, if they didn't allow in home, would they let an owner stay at the shelter 24/7?


Maybe there are sparkling, new, progressive shelters in some places that would welcome the owners to come for enrichment visits and set them up to hang out with their dog in a socialization room. That's sure not how it is where I live! If you were to somehow succeed in living with your dog in the kennel in my city, you'd leave in 10 days with hook worms, ringworm, fleas, and sores on your skin from lying in urine and feces with your dog. It's that bad.

In the shelters I'm familiar with, the quarantine "bite dog" area is totally off-limits to everyone but a very small group of specially trained employees -- the public never goes back there. I've never seen them walk an owner back there in the three years I've volunteered there. I have the highest level of non-employee access at one shelter--permission to go into the stray hold and take dogs out before they've been temperament tested (which hardly anyone is allowed to do) -- but I can't go in the aggressive-dog area unless shelter management takes me back there. The reason is obvious: the shelters don't want anyone to get hurt by human-aggressive dogs.

This is the place they put the worst-of-the-worst dogs who maul humans. The dogs get fed and watered through slots and moved either through guillotine-like, drop-down doors to move to another kennel at cleaning time, or moved on a catch pole if the shelter doesn't have those kind of doors. Some of the dogs in there can be stark-raving nuts, lunging aggressively at anyone passing, trying to tear kennels apart to get at other dogs, etc., so the energy in that area is always intense. 

In the South right now, it's 95 degrees with intense humidity, and there's no A/C in many shelters. Kennels are cleaned once a day, so dogs are left in urine and feces the rest of the time. If they knock over the food bowl and the kibble lands in that mess, that's all they get. Dogs may not have kuranda beds in this part of the shelter, so they may have to sleep in their own filth on the wet concrete. 

I would move heaven and earth to get one of mine out of there. Depending on the dog, it would be possible for one to come out of there with psychological issues that hadn't been there before -- on top of the poop-covered fur, intestinal parasites, kennel cough, and ringworm likely to be picked up in many southern shelters. OTOH, I've known dogs who spent _months_ in shelters with lousy conditions who walked out like nothing had ever happened, and they just waltzed right into the next part of their life effortlessly. It depends on the dog.

So, yeah, getting the dog home or to your vet clinic for boarding really matters.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Maybe there are sparkling, new, progressive shelters in some places that would welcome the owners to come for enrichment visits and set them up to hang out with their dog in a socialization room. That's sure not how it is where I live! If you were to somehow succeed in living with your dog in the kennel in my city, you'd leave in 10 days with hook worms, ringworm, fleas, and sores on your skin from lying in urine and feces with your dog. It's that bad.
> 
> In the shelters I'm familiar with, the quarantine "bite dog" area is totally off-limits to everyone but a very small group of specially trained employees -- the public never goes back there. I've never seen them walk an owner back there in the three years I've volunteered there. I have the highest level of non-employee access at one shelter--permission to go into the stray hold and take dogs out before they've been temperament tested (which hardly anyone is allowed to do) -- but I can't go in the aggressive-dog area unless shelter management takes me back there. The reason is obvious: the shelters don't want anyone to get hurt by human-aggressive dogs.
> 
> ...


Great post. It describes the situation in most of the shelters here in Georgia.

Given the new information about the lapsed vaccination, I would highly doubt they will let this dog go before the hold period is up.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Twyla said:


> Not being sarcastic - you are lucky you will be able to pick him up in 10 days without current vax.
> 
> As for his kenneling, are you saying he is physically with other dogs, or kenneled separate but in the same area?


His kennel is separated but us in same area. I been to other shelters and they have a room for quarantined dogs or cats. So i thought that was the case.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Magwart, what you described is horrible. I hope my dog never ends up there. We have an appt for rabies for this Saturday. 

But if he ever did - i'd do anything I can to get him out. If I couldn't - i'd stay with him if they let me. 

I can't imagine how he'd make it through that. I hope no one ever says my dog bit them.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

lalachka said:


> Magwart, what you described is horrible. I hope my dog never ends up there. We have an appt for rabies for this Saturday.
> 
> But if he ever did - i'd do anything I can to get him out. If I couldn't - i'd stay with him if they let me.
> 
> I can't imagine how he'd make it through that. I hope no one ever says my dog bit them.


Its a terrible thing to go through. When you know for a fact that your dog didnt bite the kid. But because he is a dog, and the kid is a himan being, it has to go like that. Just because a person claimed he was bit, they have to take him away.

My boy will never bite anyone. He even tried to cuddle with a stray cat that i fostered for a short time.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

did you ask them if there was an iso room? some shelters dont have them maybe
as long as the dog is not in play groups or direct contact with other dogs then they would not be at risk

*My boy will never bite anyone*
some dogs nip in play 
guessing if there was mouth to skin contact that is all it takes if the child had a scrape that was preexisting even 
any broken skin *or mucus membranes
however if there was any saliva on the child at all then yes it is cause to ask for quarantine considering there is apparently an outbreak in your area 

Understanding Rabies : The Humane Society of the United States
Key facts
Rabies travels from the brain to the salivary glands during the final stage of the disease—this is when an animal can spread the disease, most commonly through a bite. 
*Rabies can’t go through unbroken skin. People can get rabies only via a bite from a rabid animal or possibly through scratches, abrasions, open wounds, or mucous membranes in contact with saliva or brain tissue from a rabid animal. *
The rabies virus is short-lived when exposed to open air—it can only survive in saliva and dies when the animal’s saliva dries up.
If you handle a pet who has been in a fight with a potentially rabid animal, take precautions such as wearing gloves to keep any still-fresh saliva from getting into an open wound.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Am I wrong? My understanding is vacs are good til the end of the month? Meaning a 1 year rabies vac given june 2 , 2013 actually expires june 30, 2014? At least thats how my vet does it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GatorBytes said:


> The opposite is true. In fact Titering is the only way to determine if the dog has immunity.
> 
> OP. Go to the police, ask for a report, or how to get the information on the people who alleged the bite under the freedom of information act (or whatever ,may be called there) and sue the pants off them. Advise the officer that he will be called to witness there was no evidence of a bite. Advise animal control that you will be seeking compensation for false bite report.
> 
> The vet will have the so called proof of rabies cert. If not - Sue them too.


yes but most state laws do not accept titers as proof of immunity for rabies. It is slowly changing and may someday catch up but at this time rabies is not something I would risk. 

you aren't going to be able to sue AC. For what? That is the law, spelled out very completely. You have to have proof of rabies and there is no "proof" that a bite didn't occur. They are acting on good faith.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Msmaria said:


> Am I wrong? My understanding is vacs are good til the end of the month? Meaning a 1 year rabies vac given june 2 , 2013 actually expires june 30, 2014? At least thats how my vet does it.


It depends on the state I believe. With a higher incidence of rabies in NYS than some other places, if you are a day over here, from my understanding, you have to start with the year booster, and then the 3 year again. And in NYS a titer is accepted - however, if this situation had happened here, the isolation period would be 6 months, for a titer (which they consider unvaccinated according to DOH) or if the rabies had been expired. Now - would they do it for a week or two - I don't know, but I am not playing around with the officials in my county or state. 

Georgia - rabies - this is a huge part of this situation then, and a scratch is enough, I am guessing for all of this to have happened. This is why I do not mess with a rabies shot ever. 
Georgia dwarfs most states in rabies | www.ajc.com

Rash of rabies in north GA neighborhood, vaccinations urged - WALB.com, Albany News, Weather, Sports

WRGA Rome's NewsTalk - Rabies becoming a growing concern to Georgia families and pets

Rabies quarantine set for Georgia community | Kansas First News


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Were any pics taken of the alleged bite? At this point I would only be worried about getting the dog back, then deal with everything else. If they decide to be decent people and let it go, then it should be let go. None of this person suing this one or that one .


----------



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

I didn't know something like this could happen ....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rabies vaccines are good for 3 yrs. even if labeled one year. They are the same dosage. Your dog should still be covered. RESEARCH the 1 year and 3 year....it is the same vax! If they are going to make a big deal out of a 2 week expiration, they are not knowledgeable on the vaccine. Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund may be of help, Kris Christine is a member here, she tries to get the latest info out to all the discussion boards.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The county decides what counts or not. In my county, when you get a rabies vaccine the vet provides you with a tag and a certificate. The certificate has an expiration date (an exact date, not a month) which is 3 years from the date of the vaccine. This certificate is what you use to get your county dog license. If your dog is involved in any sort of "incident" and does not have a current certificate (the date is not before the expiration date on the cert), then they can take your dog. If your dog's certificate is still good, you still have to quarantine your dog but can do it at your own home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GatorBytes said:


> The opposite is true. In fact Titering is the only way to determine if the dog has immunity.
> 
> OP. Go to the police, ask for a report, or how to get the information on the people who alleged the bite under the freedom of information act (or whatever ,may be called there) and sue the pants off them. Advise the officer that he will be called to witness there was no evidence of a bite. Advise animal control that you will be seeking compensation for false bite report.
> 
> The vet will have the so called proof of rabies cert. If not - Sue them too.





Dainerra said:


> yes but most state laws do not accept titers as proof of immunity for rabies. It is slowly changing and may someday catch up but at this time rabies is not something I would risk.
> 
> you aren't going to be able to sue AC. For what? That is the law, spelled out very completely. You have to have proof of rabies and there is no "proof" that a bite didn't occur. They are acting on good faith.


I think we need to be careful on people living outside the US giving advice on U.S. law. Dainerra has it correct. I've had lengthy discussions with my vet on this because I don't vaccinate seniors.

A rabies titer is not a legally accepted form of proof in any state. PERIOD. You can do all the titers you want and your dog will still be quarantined. Your dog MUST be UTD, by law, no exceptions. 

There are some states that allow a rabies exemption. However, if a dog bites then they will still be quarantined and subject to the same procedure and an unvaccinated dog.

The current rabies titer is based on human antibody testing. Thus the reason Dr. Schultz is currently doing a challenge study on dogs. Once that is completed, MAYBE a titer will be a legally accepted form of proof.

Yes, the 1 yr and 3 yr are the same exact shot. It's the standard procedure. First shot is good for 1 yr and then another given at the 1 yr interval which is good for 3 yrs.

No, an immunity doesn't just plummet when the magic date is reached. However, by law, they are then considered not currently vaccinated.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

So if a dog bites and he has rabies vax proof then he's not quarantined?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lalachka said:


> So if a dog bites and he has rabies vax proof then he's not quarantined?


That will probably be up to local ordinances.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> It depends on the state I believe. With a higher incidence of rabies in NYS than some other places, if you are a day over here, from my understanding, you have to start with the year booster, and then the 3 year again. And in NYS a titer is accepted - however, if this situation had happened here, the isolation period would be 6 months, for a titer (which they consider unvaccinated according to DOH) or if the rabies had been expired. Now - would they do it for a week or two - I don't know, but I am not playing around with the officials in my county or state.
> 
> Georgia - rabies - this is a huge part of this situation then, and a scratch is enough, I am guessing for all of this to have happened. This is why I do not mess with a rabies shot ever.
> Georgia dwarfs most states in rabies | www.ajc.com
> ...



Where can I read about all this? The rabies outbreak, the 6 month quarantine, the 'if vax expired then a one year need to be given'?

I'm In NYC. Do the laws differ from the nys?

My boy is getting his Saturday, I'm 4 months behind. 
Do dogs really stay in AC for 6 months???


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> That will probably be up to local ordinances.



I wish I never waited. I'm still scared of the vaccine but now I'm scared of AC even more


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

why in the world are you "scared of the vaccine'??

you need to be scared of what could happen should your dog bite someone even in play and not have a vaccine
if no proof can be found there are times when they will simply euthanize the dog and remove its head for rabies testing

_that_ is a real honest to goodness fear!!

*My boy is getting his Saturday, I'm 4 months behind. *
now as a result your dog will be getting an extra vaccine instead of going to a three year schedule 
he will need another a year from now to restart the series


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I understand lalachka concern with the rabies vaccine. There really are some awful awful side effects that can honestly show up 6 months post vaccine. I don't like it either BUT having my dog in a awful situation like the OP's AND actually getting rabies is a death sentence - I just get it done per the law.

I believe that's what she meant as well.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if it is 6 mos later how can you tie it to the rabies vaccine??

while i understand some possible misgivings about them
not doing it creates the need for extra vaccines so there is no logic to not doing them especially out of fear!?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I wish I never waited. I'm still scared of the vaccine but now I'm scared of AC even more


I am opposite. I am scared of actual rabies lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope N Smith does not mind me sharing her post in this thread. But this is an example of a horrific rabies vaccine reaction. This does happen.

Again, I would never tell owners not to get it and break the law but this is why this vaccine more than any other scares me. My boy is current.

N Smith was very quick to respond and her boy survived.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/195896-rabies-vaccine-reaction-my-story-long.html


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

that was a very rare vaccine reaction
how many incidents like this have you heard about? 
me - only this one :shrug:
meanwhile millions of dogs nationwide are vaccinated daily
probably hourly
with no such reactions

there are times when benefits outweigh risks and rabies vaccines are definitely at the top of that list

from nsmiths thread
*My vet was able to find another case, where a dog reacted to the rabies vaccine with the exact symptoms Gladiator had, different company, same vaccine. She contacted the vaccine company, let them know she was reporting a reaction. They did tell her it was very rare, but she showed them what she had found, and sent them the treatment plan she followed. They agreed, it looked like a vaccine reaction, and they compensated for the treatment it took to get him better.*


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't understand the anti-vaxxers. I am much more concerned about rabies! Yes we have rabies in this country that your dog can get from a rabid animals, and then your dog will die a horrible death. Or your dog could bite someone and then be killed by animal control. I don't see how either of those scenarios is better than getting the rabies vaccine. They're not!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I was saying. I'm scared of the side effects. I didn't realize what will happen if he bites someone.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

asja said:


> I don't understand the anti-vaxxers. I am much more concerned about rabies! Yes we have rabies in this country that your dog can get from a rabid animals, and then your dog will die a horrible death. Or your dog could bite someone and then be killed by animal control. I don't see how either of those scenarios is better than getting the rabies vaccine. They're not!



They're not if your dog is not the one with the reaction. If your dog is the unlucky one and gets the reaction and he hasn't bitten anyone - then the scenario with getting the vax doesn't look all the appealing. 

But as I said, I'm getting it done.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

but even then lala you have caused your dog to have an extra vaccine rather than just one so the fear is irrational and has some consequences of its own including the need for more vaccines instead of less

people are not confronted with rabies on a regular basis like they were years ago so maybe they just dont understand just how fatal this disease is

btw the only way to get past an irrational fear is to educate yourself


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Reactions are rare. I've had dogs for decades and never had a dog with a reaction. 

If you want to risk having your dog contract rabies from a skunk or other animal, or have your dog seized and killed by animal control, then by all means keep your dog unvaccinated.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

You can google rabies in India and read all about the horrible deaths that dogs and people go through having contracted rabies.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> but even then lala you have caused your dog to have an extra vaccine rather than just one so the fear is irrational and has some consequences of its own including the need for more vaccines instead of less
> 
> people are not confronted with rabies on a regular basis like they were years ago so maybe they just dont understand just how fatal this disease is



It's not that I don't understand the disease, chances of catching it in NYC are small (i'd think). I guess I also feel safe because he was vaccinated already and I'm thinking he's still immune

I'm also hoping I can still get the 3 year one. But I will see what happens. Yes, it will suck if he gets an extra vaccine because I held out


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am reading more into the whole "less vaccines" idea and i do not think it is necessary to retest shiggers again this year nfor HW. 
That being said. rabies scares the crap out of me..in that "i watched Cujo way to young way" I mean its rabies, and it is rampant some places, it is not like "tim got rabies, dont worry though he took a tylenol and he is good!" it is more like "Tim got rabies and died"


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

asja said:


> Reactions are rare. I've had dogs for decades and never had a dog with a reaction.
> 
> If you want to risk having your dog contract rabies from a skunk or other animal, or have your dog seized and killed by animal control, then by all means keep your dog unvaccinated.



I said 3 times I'm getting it done


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I am reading more into the whole "less vaccines" idea and i do not think it is necessary to retest shiggers again this year nfor HW.
> 
> That being said. rabies scares the crap out of me..in that "i watched Cujo way to young way" I mean its rabies, and it is rampant some places, it is not like "tim got rabies, dont worry though he took a tylenol and he is good!" it is more like "Tim got rabies and died"



Lolol I love your posts))))))


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

two words
ol yeller

lala bats carries rabies in all the states i believe
your dog can come upon a sick bat before you even know what is going on

while your dog may be immune to it the law still states they must have rabies vaccines or they will be considered *not immune* and the consequences that can have will kick in
and if anything happened and you cannot provide current proof of rabies then the law is not going to be your friend


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah this thread is what made me schedule an appt. I knew I should get it done but I kept holding out. 
I guess I'm glad I read this thread 

I know about bats. I also know that the bat strain is more common than the raccoon strain (like when people and animals get bitten it's usually bats)

I don't know)))))) I guess this wasn't a smart move.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bats, fox, raccoons.

A friend's friend in Wilkes Barre, PA was bitten last year at a party by a fox. Tested positive.

A newspaper report from last summer in Nichols NY reported a positive rabies animal.

My vet told me a local dog was bitten last summer by a rabies positive animal.

Read Maxx's adoption story in CT. Killed a rabies positive **** last year. Had to be revax'd and was quarantined even though he was UTD on his shots.

It's in the area. It's real. And it seems to be making a come back as natural habitats are overtaken by suburbia.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I am reading more into the whole "less vaccines" idea and i do not think it is necessary to retest shiggers again this year nfor HW.


Well...the test is just blood on a small piece of paper that either comes up negative or positive, so I'm not sure why you wouldn't do that. And, at least in the states, you need to have an up to date test done before they will issue you a prescription for a HW preventative.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Yeah this thread is what made me schedule an appt. I knew I should get it done but I kept holding out.
> I guess I'm glad I read this thread
> 
> I know about bats. I also know that the bat strain is more common than the raccoon strain (like when people and animals get bitten it's usually bats)
> ...


If it eases your mind, all 3 of mine have the rabies vac and none of them ever had any issues with it. They are all healthy,


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you absolutely certain that she has to get the rabies vaccine THEN go back a year later for another one just to get on the 3 year schedule??

lalachka - of course confirm with your vet. How old is your dog?

My intention is not to debate and post of bunch of awful stories. For some of us this vaccine does give us pause because of conversations we have had, research we have done, stories we have been told.

At the end of the day the actual rabies disease and protecting our dogs from animal control situations trumps all of that and we get the darn thing.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Well...the test is just blood on a small piece of paper that either comes up negative or positive, so I'm not sure why you wouldn't do that. And, at least in the states, you need to have an up to date test done before they will issue you a prescription for a HW preventative.


Tru.

I was actually told by Dexter vet tech that they vet would not even see him unless he had a HW test, which i found very strange.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Heartworm preventative is another one I don't poop around with - he gets it every month - 12 months out of the year. I do not want to deal with heartworms and our property backs protected wetlands. The mosquitos are awful.

Hepatitis is on the rise - so that's included as well with what he gets - parvo and distemper.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Are you absolutely certain that she has to get the rabies vaccine THEN go back a year later for another one just to get on the 3 year schedule??
> 
> lalachka - of course confirm with your vet. How old is your dog?
> 
> ...



I asked for a 3 year and that's what I'm scheduled for. I'm not going to mention anything. If they force the issue (if there's a such a law) then I will go from there. 

He's 18 months. His rabies was done last April.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HW is very low in my area. But I still test every year. The HW test also includes all the tests for the tick diseases. And those are very high in my area.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> HW is very low in my area. But I still test every year. The HW test also includes all the tests for the tick diseases. And those are very high in my area.



You test instead of giving the meds or on top?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Heartworm preventative is another one I don't poop around with - he gets it every month - 12 months out of the year. I do not want to deal with heartworms and our property backs protected wetlands. The mosquitos are awful.
> 
> Hepatitis is on the rise - so that's included as well with what he gets - parvo and distemper.


Alot of the HW cases around here are imported, there was an increase in cases when ontario based rescues took on dogs from the Katrina disaster, an increase when they get them from southern states also. I do completely understand the concern and yes, every year my guys get tested and get put on HW prevention.

Hep is on the rise though? were?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> HW is very low in my area. But I still test every year. The HW test also includes all the tests for the tick diseases. And those are very high in my area.


Rusty gets the same test every year. I have to test every year any way to get the RX renewed.

Then the ticks - screw tick disease so now I give Frontline May-October:crazy: I hate giving him that but he got fleas when I was giving the Bug-Off garlic and that was awful. *sigh*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Advantix. At least with HW, if caught early, it can be 100% cured with no damage. Tick diseases are chronic. Lyme's almost killed my BIL. I don't mess around with it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with Twyla. I had a jack Russell terrier foster that had bitten a kid. I was able to quarantine at home because he was up to date on his rabies vaccinations.

Check with the shelter and your animal control regulations, they should be available online based on which county you live in.




Twyla said:


> If he is up to date on rabies vaccination, most of the shelters here will allow quarantine at your vet, sometimes at home. If they will allow it, move fast and get your dog out of the shelter.
> 
> Out of curiosity - which shelter is he quarantined at?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ahh, didn't realize this thread was this long missed the following posts. I see the vax record wasn't up to date.

Anyhoo, I'm sure it'll be all o.k. in the end and the dog will be fine when he gets home and reminds me I gotta get Smitty in for his rabies vax.

Also, another cautionary tale about not allowing children to pet/play with your dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Rabies vaccines are good for 3 yrs. even if labeled one year. They are the same dosage. Your dog should still be covered. RESEARCH the 1 year and 3 year....it is the same vax! If they are going to make a big deal out of a 2 week expiration, they are not knowledgeable on the vaccine. Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund may be of help, Kris Christine is a member here, she tries to get the latest info out to all the discussion boards.


This is true. My vet told me a long time ago that the one and three year are the same dosage. Same for the distemper shot.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There is no difference in the vaccine but the county (at least the one I live in) looks at the expiration date on the certificate. So if there is an issue with 1 year vs. 3 year that needs to be addressed with the vet before it becomes an issue with AC and the dog's vaccination being "outdated". I prefer to vaccinate every 3 years so I have my vet put the date 3 years out on my certificates.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

lalachka said:


> You test instead of giving the meds or on top?


I only give the preventative in the summer, mosquito season. If you do your research and are in a cold weather state, there is actually a very small window in which the dog can get HW. I live by Lake Michigan, we tend to not get many mosquitos because the lake is that close and we don't have a lot of standing water around us. If I lived near a swamp, I'd be giving it 12 months out of the year.

Most vets require a yearly test in order to issue a subscription...you need a subscription for Heartgard in order to buy it anywhere. Even if you order online, they will contact your vet to see if they issued a subscription. The test is also just a blood test. You need a drop of blood. So its not toxic and there are no conspiracy theories on some random disease that the test caused.

In my area its a $20 test at the vet. There is really no reason not to get it done on a yearly basis.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I only give the preventative in the summer, mosquito season. If you do your research and are in a cold weather state, there is actually a very small window in which the dog can get HW. I live by Lake Michigan, we tend to not get many mosquitos because the lake is that close and we don't have a lot of standing water around us. If I lived near a swamp, I'd be giving it 12 months out of the year.
> 
> Most vets require a yearly test in order to issue a subscription...you need a subscription for Heartgard in order to buy it anywhere. Even if you order online, they will contact your vet to see if they issued a subscription. The test is also just a blood test. You need a drop of blood. So its not toxic and there are no conspiracy theories on some random disease that the test caused.
> 
> In my area its a $20 test at the vet. There is really no reason not to get it done on a yearly basis.



That's not why I asked. I know that a test is just drawing blood. 

That was going to be my plan, give in the summer and test once every 6 months. Then someone pointed out that the test only picks up breeding females and once a dog has them it's already too late (meaning just preventatives are not enough, have to get stronger stuff)


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

lalachka said:


> That's not why I asked. I know that a test is just drawing blood.
> 
> That was going to be my plan, give in the summer and test once every 6 months. Then someone pointed out that the test only picks up breeding females and once a dog has them it's already too late (meaning just preventatives are not enough, have to get stronger stuff)


The test only picks up adult heartworm (stage L5). The idea is that the preventative kills the parasites in the L3/L4 stage, before they get to the heart and do damage. (A negative test, does not mean your dog is necessarily negative for the parasite, it's just not able to be detected yet)

Only female MOSQUIOTOS can transmit the parasite, because only the females bite.

http://www.vetdepot.com/article-images/heartworm-condition-infographic.gif

Back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

lalachka said:


> I asked for a 3 year and that's what I'm scheduled for. I'm not going to mention anything. If they force the issue (if there's a such a law) then I will go from there.
> 
> He's 18 months. His rabies was done last April.


If you get one now - apx a year after the last one, you will then be on the 3 year schedule.

When working at vet clinics - the protocal was 

6 months (law now wants them done at 4 months)

12 months after that initial vaccine - ie 16 or 18 month

Then every 3 years afterwards

Lee


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> If you get one now - apx a year after the last one, you will then be on the 3 year schedule.
> 
> When working at vet clinics - the protocal was
> 
> ...



His was done at 4 months. I'm going to a new vet. I'm really hoping I will just get the 3 year certificate


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Rabies is everywhere. You have to vaccinate legally for it.

A friend had a raccoon hanging out in her barn, got into a fight with her JRT...the whippet and lab joined in...the raccoon vanished....All three dogs were vaccinated, but on 6 month lockdown at home...she had to receive the anti rabies series.

When my ex was in vet school - there was a sick cow brought into New Bolton....the freaking HISTORY - FIRST PARAGRAPH - farmer found a bat attached to the cow 6 months previously.....this is when the human vaccine had first come out, and people were slowly accepting that it was a good thing to have....the cow was neurologic....well guess what....DUH - they decided a week later that yep - the cow had rabies....ONE HUNDRED AND THIRTY STAFF AND STUDENTS - 130!!!! - had to undergo the series of shots for exposure...barn staff, lab techs, students, interns....anyone who walked into that barn!!! Ex had had the preventative, and I was told right off not to go anywhere that specific barn when I was there....

Don't play around with time and expense....get your animals their vaccinations....if you don't - the only way to really confirm it is to "sacrifice" - ie KILL - the animal and test brain tissue

Lee


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

in many places to go on a 3 yr schedule you must produce the last presumably current vaccination
if you cannot provide one that is current 
and especially if all you have is one that expired 4 mos ago 
you will be on the 1 yr schedule again

lala you must bring in his current (lapsed in your case) proof of rabies


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> in many places to go on a 3 yr schedule you must produce the last presumably current vaccination
> if you cannot provide one that is current
> and especially if all you have is one that expired 4 mos ago
> you will be on the 1 yr schedule again
> ...



They didn't say that I must. I will hope that they will give me the certificate for 3 years. 

Also, I don't have anything from my vet. They just gave me a tag and I can get copies of the invoice if I need to. But I wasn't given a certificate. 

Anyway, if this is what happens then there's not much I can do about it. But I will try to avoid it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Early vaccine protocals are nothing to play with for any reason - the cost is too high .... Hawke - one of my H pups and a really really super nice dog!! - was owned by someone who was into holostics and anti vaccine....

I will never know what really happened when that 1 year booster was due....but Hawke got sick....the theory/assumption was that he ran across urine of an infected animal while tracking - he got sick.....the owner had pet insurance ($10,000 coverage)....they exhausted that coverage plus had another nearly $4000.....but in the end, Hawke was euthanized because he contracted Distemper....because he did not get his first year booster in a timely manner. 

Don't take chances for the cost of a vaccination.

Lee


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> The test only picks up adult heartworm (stage L5). The idea is that the preventative kills the parasites in the L3/L4 stage, before they get to the heart and do damage. (A negative test, does not mean your dog is necessarily negative for the parasite, it's just not able to be detected yet)
> 
> Only female MOSQUIOTOS can transmit the parasite, because only the females bite.
> 
> ...



Exactly. So it seems like there's no way to know early enough. 

Once they show up on the test it can be too late for light treatments


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So anywho....anyone know if the OP got his dog back?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lee, in my case it's not about the money. I'm close to 20k that I spent on my dog in over a year that I had him. And lots of it is unnecessary stuff, 10 leashes, 20 balls. 100$ for vaccinations won't make a difference. 

I just want to be careful about what I give him. I wasn't going to do the distemper and parvo boosters. He got them when he was 4 months. I will titer. 
But rabies I will get.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

lalachka, IMO - it's imperative that you get the booster done for parvo and distemper - THEN you may titer.

Rusty had his booster at a year old - well probably closer to 16 months - I then titer after that.

.....sorry for taking the thread off topic.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Courtney said:


> lalachka, IMO - it's imperative that you get the booster done for parvo and distemper - THEN you may titer.
> 
> Rusty had his booster at a year old - well probably closer to 16 months - I then titer after that.
> 
> .....sorry for taking the thread off topic.



Got you. Then I will. I'm also sorry, I will start a thread


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

lalachka said:


> They didn't say that I must. I will hope that they will give me the certificate for 3 years.
> 
> Also, I don't have anything from my vet. They just gave me a tag and I can get copies of the invoice if I need to. But I wasn't given a certificate.
> 
> Anyway, if this is what happens then there's not much I can do about it. But I will try to avoid it.


I have never, in 30 years and across 3 states, had a rabies shot without a certificate. The tags have always just had the year on them - For example my current tag says 2012, 3 year tag, the name and phone of the clinic, and an accession number...presumably anyone can look at the tag, call the clinic and get the date.

I have lost a certificate and I was able to call my vet and have it emailed to me. Actually for years, now, the vets here send out a postcard reminding you when shots are due.

That said the one time I went over by 2 months I had to restart the annual. Won't make that mistake again. Maybe you get 'lucky'


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I have never, in 30 years and across 3 states, had a rabies shot without a certificate. The tags have always just had the year on them - For example my current tag says 2012, 3 year tag, the name and phone of the clinic, and an accession number...presumably anyone can look at the tag, call the clinic and get the date.
> 
> I have lost a certificate and I was able to call my vet and have it emailed to me. Actually for years, now, the vets here send out a postcard reminding you when shots are due.
> 
> That said the one time I went over by 2 months I had to restart the annual. Won't make that mistake again. Maybe you get 'lucky'



I can easily get proof of the vaccination. I have insurance so all bills were submitted there and are available online. I can also get a copy of the bill or maybe the certificate from the clinic. 

I just said I wasn't given one. I also wasn't given a tag, I went back and asked for it and they just gave me a random one. It doesn't have a year but does have a number. 

But that's not the point, I can get proof of it if I need to. 

Also, I have a license for him and I wasn't required to submit proof of rabies. They just asked if he has it. Maybe things are diff here. 

So will see what happens Saturday.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh totes! I went to license the tiggs and I needed to submit ALL of his shot records, same with dex and the shiggens too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

In our area, rabies shots are required yearly, not every three years. I'm letting my old senior dog slide on his shots now, but I can't take that chance with my year old GSD as he is out and about. I don't want to leave anything to chance with the authorities in case something unforeseen happens.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*They just gave me a tag and I can get copies of the invoice if I need to. But I wasn't given a certificate. *
i am sure you got one and maybe do not remember it or you lost it
the tag by itself is useless so no vet clinic in their right minds would give you just a tag
you can lose the tag and produce the cert but a tag with no cert is useless


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

lalachka said:


> I can easily get proof of the vaccination. I have insurance so all bills were submitted there and are available online. I can also get a copy of the bill or maybe the certificate from the clinic.
> 
> I just said I wasn't given one. I also wasn't given a tag, I went back and asked for it and they just gave me a random one. It doesn't have a year but does have a number.
> 
> ...


Be honest with the vet and produce the cert by calling and getting a copy from wherever you had the other rabies shot done. 

I live in NYS and you do not want to mess with the NYS DOH. And certainly not NYC DOH. Or NYC Animal Care and Control.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yennie, any word on your dog? How are things going?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Be honest with the vet and produce the cert by calling and getting a copy from wherever you had the other rabies shot done.
> 
> I live in NYS and you do not want to mess with the NYS DOH. And certainly not NYC DOH. Or NYC Animal Care and Control.



I just asked them to send everything. I'd rather not give an extra vaccine but I will if I have to. 

I will see what they say, maybe they will still let me get a 3 year. If not then oh well.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

Update. 

My head been so messed up that i read the other paper wrong. The recently expired vac shot was for my female gsd. I recently saw some papers for her at a vet place that i took her to for her parvo and didnt cross my mind that i gave my boy the rabies shots there. I got the papers!! Im gonna go get my boy!! I just hope the ac doesnt give me any trouble. My vet told me that county im in they are really horrible with dogs. They will put your dog down and not notify you. Ill update you guys on what happened!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep us posted for sure. ...........


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Get moving asap. You are coming up on weekend hours and will have skeleton crew in admin. Get there before they start leaving for the weekend.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Twyla said:


> Get moving asap. You are coming up on weekend hours and will have skeleton crew in admin. Get there before they start leaving for the weekend.



What's skeleton crew?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Minimal staffing.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

lalachka said:


> What's skeleton crew?





Traveler's Mom said:


> Minimal staffing.


this. and when businesses are running a skeleton crew the people with the authorization to make decisions (i.e. releasing the dog to owners custody) are gone, and just the low level "workers" will be there.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Good luck and yeah keep us posted, I'm feeling your pain if it were my 8 month old boy I'd be distraught also, I'll check this thread later on in the day to see what happened.



.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I too hope Yennie get's her boy back today. You can sense the panic and worry in her posts.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Update.*

I got him back guys! He cried all the way home and still crying now. Poor baby. But hes fine, Im glad. Still have to keep him under quarantine until july 2 but at least hes home. 

Workers told me he is very friendly, they dont understand how he "bit" anyone either. Thank you so much for all your support. Im just really happy i got him back.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I am seriously relieved he's home, I hope the quarantine time flies by and he's cleared of any wrong doing.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

**HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF**


I am so happy for you and of course your boy. Poor baby. Just carry on as usual with him - he will get back into his normal routine. He's shaken up right now.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

what a relief 
so glad everything worked out
let this be a lesson to all
keep those rabies vax current!! and keep proof on hand!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great news! I hope the people whose boy that he supposedly bit will leave it alone. Glad you got him out of there, and that he didn't pick up any shelter gunk while he was there.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

:happyboogie: I am so, so, so, SO happy for you guys! I really hope this situation sorts itself out and all is cleared up quickly.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so happy (and relieved) for you and Bandit! Yay!
I've noticed that lots of people will say a dog "bit" them - not because they're bad people, or because they want to cause trouble, but because they're afraid of the dog and it makes sense to them that when the dog came up to them and scared them, if the dog's mouth is involved in any way (playful mouthing, air snapping, snarling, whatever) then the word "bite" is a natural connection in their brain. At least, after having GSDs for 30 years, this has been my experience. I'm _super_ careful now, even though my current GSD is a sweetheart, because he's still a 'scary' dog to some people. Good luck putting all of this behind you


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yennie said:


> I got him back guys! He cried all the way home and still crying now. Poor baby. But hes fine, Im glad. Still have to keep him under quarantine until july 2 but at least hes home.
> 
> Workers told me he is very friendly, they dont understand how he "bit" anyone either. Thank you so much for all your support. Im just really happy i got him back.


Well yeh. How? No bite marks? Kind of hard to complain about being bit by a dog and not being able to show any bite marks. It's still a really weird set of circumstances surrounding this whole seal.

Glad he's back where he belongs and try to take this all as a valuable lesson.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

whew! so glad to hear you got him home!!!!!! have been checking regularly to see if there are updates....

Make a few copies of that certificate and keep them in a few places so it is always handy! I keep one set in my livingroom, another in the dogs records book, and anoather in the truck glove compartment...

Lee


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So glad you got him home! I bet you both were crying! This just sounds like a nightmare. I hope it all works out well.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

What a horrible ordeal, so happy to read that you got him back home where he belongs. Poor baby, must have been so scared. My girl Tess use to cry and become very vocal, as if she were yelling at me, all the way home after she'd spend the day at daycare. She hated it and let me know it for sure.

He'll be fine after he's home with you for a couple of days. Hopefully this will be the end of it. Good luck!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

So very happy and relieved you got your baby back!!!! Hopefully this is the end of this ordeal for you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was out of town on business all last week adn then up to my ears around the house over the weekend. So I just read through this thread. 

So sorry this whole thing happened and I am happy he is home with you now. I hope you don't end up having to lawyer up over this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm so glad you got him back. 

I have to get Gretta her shot, at this point. She was due last year at approximately 17 or 18 months old, but she was ill, so I did not get it. She's been sick, and underweight, and going through a lot of treatment since. 

Today, she weighed in at 71.4 pounds, Yay! So, I set up her vaccinations for tomorrow afternoon. Then, I read this thread. Kind of scarey for sure. The shot does not know if it is good for 1 year or 3 years, it is the same vaccination. I expect they will give me a cert for three years. Will find out tomorrow. 

Rabies is a concern. Yes. But in some locations it is a lot more of a concern. The real concern is if the dog comes under scrutiny because of an incident, and even a non-incident like this one. 

I keep rabies vaccinations in their books in my living room, with all of their paperwork. Their books are binders, and I put registration papers, contracts, records, certificates, titles in page protectors in the binders. I used to add a page for business cards as well, and would put business cards of professionals, like groomers, trainers, vets, vet clinics that I liked as well in there. That way, I could always find the number just by checking their books. 

Finding business card page protector sheets now isn't so easy now though, since everything is mostly computerized, not enough demand, so it's hard to find places where they supply them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

my boy diesel said:


> why in the world are you "scared of the vaccine'??
> 
> you need to be scared of what could happen should your dog bite someone even in play and not have a vaccine
> if no proof can be found there are times when they will simply euthanize the dog and remove its head for rabies testing
> ...


The stuff in red is simply not true. 

I took Gretta in today. She will be 3 in November, 2014. She was vaccinated in 2012, before I got her back, when she was under six months old. She should have been vaccinated early last year, but as she was poorly I did not vaccinate. Today, she got a 3-year certificate. 

Milla will be six in August, her last vaccination was in 2009. Yep, about 5 years ago. She got a 3 year cert. 

Heidi was due in December, so about 6 months late on her, and a 3-year cert on her. I was going to go on a 4 year schedule, but decided to throw her in the car and get it done. She will be 8 next month. I expect it will be the last shots she will get. 

All my dogs do get rabies and parvo/distemper vaccinations, but I don't. I could get rabies. But I am not vaccinated. Like everything else, you have to make a risk assessment. I think the way it works here, is if your dog has NEVER been vaccinated and bites someone, then they may euth and send the head out for testing. But if it is late on the vaccinations, but has been vaccinated, then they just quarantine and look for symptoms.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> The stuff in red is simply not true.
> 
> I took Gretta in today. She will be 3 in November, 2014. She was vaccinated in 2012, before I got her back, when she was under six months old. She should have been vaccinated early last year, but as she was poorly I did not vaccinate. Today, she got a 3-year certificate.


I think it depends on your state and local laws.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

shepherdmom said:


> I think it depends on your state and local laws.


Exactly.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the party! I'm so glad your boy is home with you where he belongs. I know it was rough on both of you. I hope there are no problems from here on out. Now stop worrying and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

selzer you are lucky
trust me plenty of states and cities have laws that state if you are even over by a day you restart the process
let alone 4 mos over


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

my boy diesel said:


> selzer you are lucky
> trust me plenty of states and cities have laws that state if you are even over by a day you restart the process
> let alone 4 mos over


My guess is that it is more the vet clinics that are choosing to vaccinate and give 1-year or 3-year. Some here in Ohio still like to vaccinate every year for the big 3. Some states have laws that say every year, but I don't know of a state that requires a specific length of time between the first and second vacc, different from the second and third.

I am not lucky. My vet does 3-year after the dog has that first booster. They want the dog to come back 12 months after the first rabies to get another rabies, then they go to 3 years. It has nothing to do with the law. In Ohio, rabies is dependent on the county, as to whether it is required. And if it is, it must be administered by a veterinarian.

Also when a dog is picked up stray, it is given vaccinations. These are not 1-year vaccinations. They are 3-year vaccinations if the dog is not a puppy. Vaccinations are the same, doesn't matter 1-year or 3-year, but they want to boost the shot given when the dog is 4-6 months old, 12 months later. A dog that is already 2 years or above will just get shots and they will be good for 3 years.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> My guess is that it is more the vet clinics that are choosing to vaccinate and give 1-year or 3-year. Some here in Ohio still like to vaccinate every year for the big 3. Some states have laws that say every year, but I don't know of a state that requires a specific length of time between the first and second vacc, different from the second and third.



Your guess would be wrong. 

https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/rabies-vaccination.aspx

Just the first ones I came across:

this is for Arkansas

"Initial vaccination for dogs and cats at 4 months and older. Revaccinations during the twelfth (12) month after initial vaccination. 
Thereafter, the interval between revaccinations should conform to the 
Compendium of Animal Rabies"

and Connecticut

"Dogs and cats 3 months of age or older. Animals vaccinated prior to one year of age must receive a booster vaccination one year after the initial 
vaccination. Animals shall then be vaccinated every 3 years thereafter"

Some states are super strict others give exceptions but it varies not only by state but also by local ordinances.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I was able to get a 3 year as well and I was 4 months late. Lol I'm not complaining about it

ETA oops this was about my post anyway. But yeah, here they're not too strict. From what I know though they take your dog for 6 months if it lapses so my state still sucks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I love Ohio. It's not on your list, so I did a little sniffing about:Dog Owner's Guide: Making Sparky legal: Ohio Dog laws
From, making Sparky legal, Ohio dog laws:


*Rabies vaccinations*

Ohio law does not require rabies vaccination of dogs unless they have bitten someone and no proof of rabies vaccination is available. Dog bites are reported to the health department, and the dog is placed under quarantine for 10 days. Following the quarantine period, the dog owner must show proof of rabies vaccination.
Health departments in each county can require that dogs be vaccinated against rabies. In October, the Hamilton County Board of Health adopted a resolution that requires rabies vaccination for all dogs and cats more than three months old. The animal must be given a booster vaccination one year later, but subsequent boosters can be up to three years later.
Veterinarians are required to provide rabies tags to the animal owner and to keep records of rabies vaccinations that can be made available to the health commissioner on request. Dog and cat owners are also required to provide a copy of a rabies vaccination certificate to the health department upon request.
If a pet bites a person or another animal and is suspected of being rabid, the health commissioner can allow the owner to keep his pet in strict quarantine for a minimum of six months. If the animal dies during the quarantine, the head must be made available for rabies testing. If the animal does not show signs of rabies, it must be vaccinate at least a month before the end of the quarantine.
Animals must wear their tags; those that are found off their owner's property without a tag can be impounded.


*******************************************
I've looked it up previously in the Ohio Revised Code and individual counties can require it or not.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> Your guess would be wrong.
> 
> https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/rabies-vaccination.aspx
> 
> ...


as long as the dog does his initial rabies and then a 1 year rabies the next year, it doesn't matter if you are late.

I live in AR and I know what they require. 
All the law requires is that the initial vaccine by good for 1 year. So you can't get a 3 year certificate on a 4 month old pup.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I go to the vaccine clinics for my dogs and they never ask when the last vaccination was. I request the three year and that is what they give me. I have bend late in the past and they never started the whe process over.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I need to find a close vaccine clinic. 

It was $108 per dog today, that and some meds for Gretta made a bill of $379. Ick! I have a couple of other dogs that will need to be vaccinated this year.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> I need to find a close vaccine clinic.
> 
> It was $108 per dog today, that and some meds for Gretta made a bill of $379. Ick! I have a couple of other dogs that will need to be vaccinated this year.


I use the clinics for any routine or minor stuff. If I feel that it's more serious I go to the regular vet. It's worked out well, especially with 6 dogs.


----------

